# Sous Vide coffee - cold brew in 2hrs.



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

At least that's the claim.

I had this in my inbox this morning. Now I love my sous vide for cooking meat, but coffee?!

Give it 2 hrs at 65 Celcius then filter & chill.

Worth trying?

Cold- brewed coffee does have one very unique disadvantage - it can take anywhere from 12 to 24 hours to make, but not anymore! Anova makes quick work, delivering delicious results in only two hours .Cold-brewed coffee is a perfect alternative to high-heat drip coffee - when brewed properly the results are a full flavored cup of Joe minus the bitter, high-acid components that can be problematic for some people. Cold-brewed coffee has a very distinct advantage of being able to be prepared in bulk and then refrigerated for days without losing its fresh qualities.

https://recipes.anovaculinary.com/recipe/sous-vide-cold-brew-coffee?utm_source=Anova+Food+Nerd+Family&utm_campaign=a1b96e6a13-Coffee_Email_7.17.17&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_0315742ebc-a1b96e6a13-106162641&ct=t(Coffee_Email_7.17.17)&goal=0_0315742ebc-a1b96e6a13-106162641&mc_cid=a1b96e6a13&mc_eid=da2e033144


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

BaggaZee said:


> At least that's the claim.
> 
> I had this in my inbox this morning. Now I love my sous vide for cooking meat, but coffee?!
> 
> ...


Why not give it a go?

It's clearly not cold brewed & takes 2 hours, plus chilling time...just like a hot brew


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

Yeah this sounds like a low heat long brew.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Benjijames28 said:


> Yeah this sounds like a low heat long brew.


It's a new thing to me. I'll give it a go, what could happen?!


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

interested to hear the results on this one, I've idly wondered what it would be like.

might take a bit of trial and error to get things right though.

I wouldn't think of it as cold brew either, long gentle extraction. I'd drink it straight away at the right temp.

what I don't have any knowledge of is how different compounds are extracted at different temps, presumably solubility isn't just a function of flow rate/contact time, would make sense that heat alters things as well.

might be an interesting experiment...


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Phobic said:


> what I don't have any knowledge of is how different compounds are extracted at different temps, presumably solubility isn't just a function of flow rate/contact time, would make sense that heat alters things as well.
> 
> might be an interesting experiment...


MIT did study on this decades ago, using a similar methodology, sustained heat at different temps. They principally found that lower heat takes more time to extract & not enough time drops extraction, but mostly the groups of components extracted pretty proportionally. Very low temps slightly reduced CGA's (for the same extraction), but tannins were reduced a fair bit at lower temps.


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

MWJB said:


> MIT did study on this decades ago, using a similar methodology, sustained heat at different temps. They principally found that lower heat takes more time to extract & not enough time drops extraction, but mostly the groups of components extracted pretty proportionally. Very low temps slightly reduced CGA's (for the same extraction), but tannins were reduced a fair bit at lower temps.


Does that imply for brewed coffee that a range of water temperatures can produce a good extraction if given enough time?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Elcee said:


> Does that imply for brewed coffee that a range of water temperatures can produce a good extraction if given enough time?


For immersions, yes, probably...for drip, grinding fine enough to keep the cooler water in contact with the slurry for a high extraction would be a problem.


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

MWJB said:


> For immersions, yes, probably...for drip, grinding fine enough to keep the cooler water in contact with the slurry for a high extraction would be a problem.


Very interesting. I realise I've had this assumption that a high temperature is necessary but that appears to be false.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Elcee said:


> Very interesting. I realise I've had this assumption that a high temperature is necessary but that appears to be false.


It's necessary for speed, may be preferable for certain flavour targets, but not for extraction per se (this has been known for 60yrs). That said...other than a sous vide, or maintaining temp with a water bath, I'm not sure that there are many brewers that can actually do what we're discussing. If they can, who really wants to wait longer than they need to for a cup?  I guess it matters much less if you are drinking it cold & allowing time to chill down.


----------

